# Detailing on brand new TT TDI



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Getting my new car next month and want it detailed,I've come across a local firm which recommends a ceramic coating and wants £350 has any of you guys had this done?


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Like everything these days you need to be careful with people who you let work on your TT.

When you say local have you researched them? As some detailers are more like weekend warriors - Not all of course but like every trade you get the few whole just can't cut it.

check out www.detailingworld.co.uk - you find loads on the coatings in the wax section and maybe even your detailer.

Find a a lot of people send the detailer to the dealership and and stop the dealership from washing it doing anything to put swirls in the paint. For example on here someone just picked up a white TT and the dealership washed it and marked the filler cap badly - i guess through leaving chems to dry on it. - Just a thought


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I've worked with a few coatings and to be honest I prefer a decent sealant and wax combo.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I had my TDi detailed shortly after collecting from the delegates, had a ceramishield coating applied and haven't looked back, paid £320 and feel it was money well spent, wash and dry and the car is as shiny as the day I collected it. The coating I've got has now a life time guarantee on it. I used a guy called Richard @ reflections to detail my car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If its anything like the Autoglum kit the garages used to sell you could get exactly the same kit on eBay for £20 and do it yourself 
Another vote for a good sealant and wax


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If its anything like the Autoglum kit the garages used to sell you could get exactly the same kit on eBay for £20 and do it yourself
> Another vote for a good sealant and wax


Totally agree and used to spend endless hrs cleaning claying and polishing my mk1 but times have changed for me and simply do not have the time or patience any more so the coating for me was worth every penny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd take the 'lifetime' quote with a bucket of salt.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

jonah said:


> I had my TDi detailed shortly after collecting from the delegates, had a ceramishield coating applied and haven't looked back, paid £320 and feel it was money well spent, wash and dry and the car is as shiny as the day I collected it. The coating I've got has now a life time guarantee on it. I used a guy called Richard @ reflections to detail my car.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does lifetime mean exactly? I mean how would you know?

Although pretty good I believe ceramishield is a two year guarantee iirc :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

grasmere said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I had my TDi detailed shortly after collecting from the delegates, had a ceramishield coating applied and haven't looked back, paid £320 and feel it was money well spent, wash and dry and the car is as shiny as the day I collected it. The coating I've got has now a life time guarantee on it. I used a guy called Richard @ reflections to detail my car.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


It was two originally then went to 3yr and now it has a life time guarantee!
You'd know as the water wouldn't roll off the car as it does with a treated car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobmwatson (Apr 25, 2013)

Another vote fr a good sealant/wax


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Detailer is booked just waiting on the car now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

tristan2 said:


> Detailer is booked just waiting on the car now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


So what have you decided on, ceramishield ?


----------

